# Lowrance Global Nav 12



## Stonie (7. Mai 2003)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen #u 

ich habe mir vor kurzem das Nav 12 gekauft.:z 

Dann hab ich mir tolle Seekarten und klasse GPS-Positionen von Hitra und Storfosna besorgt :z 

ABER :e , ich komm mit dem Nav 12 überhaupt nicht klar :e .

Ich hab zwar die Anleitung, scheine aber wirklich sehr doof zu sein...#c

#r Kann mir denn da jemand helfen ? #r


----------



## HUMPEN (7. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

gib mal "Global Nav 12" in die Suchmaschine ein. Über dieses Problem wurde hier schon sehr ausführlich geschrieben.


----------



## Stonie (7. Mai 2003)

ganz lieben Dank :m 

dann werde ich mal lesen und suchen gehen#t 

und wenn ich nicht klar kommen sollte, dann melde ich mich nochmal


----------



## Stonie (7. Mai 2003)

@andy

ich kann es anmachen und dann wars das  

ich wollte mal einfach meine Wohnung speichern, dann spzeiren gehen und mich heim lotsen lassen...

oder wie kann ich denn die GPS-Daten eingeben?

:m Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## silentwatcher (7. Mai 2003)

Probierst Du das GPS in Deiner Wohnung anzuschalten? Wenn, dann hast Du die Bedienungsanleitung nicht richtig gelesen, denn das wird nicht funktionieren, Du musst dazu unter freiem Himmel stehen!

cya SW


----------



## Klausi (7. Mai 2003)

Die Erfahrung mußte ich damals mit meinen Garmin 12 auch machen. Aber man lernt nie aus.:m


----------



## Stonie (7. Mai 2003)

na das ist aber mal ein klasse tip :q 

wie dumm bin ich eigentlich ;+ 

bitte keine antworten :m


----------



## heinzi (7. Mai 2003)

Hallo Stonie,
ich habe auch seit einigen Wochen das Nav 12 und hatte etwa die gleichen Probleme wie du. Im allgemeinen hat AndreasBln schon alles gesagt.  Beim ersten Start bzw. kaltstart mußt du allerdings vorher das Land einstellen in dem du gerade bist. Nur so erkennt das Gerät die "richtigen" Sateliten. Schau mal im Dorschfestival.de nach, dort ist das alles sehr gut erklärt. Solltest Du speziell zum Nav 12 Fragen haben, dann schick mir ein Mail. Wir könnten auch zusammen telefonieren. Wenn du die Struktur des Menues des Nav 12 erstmal durchschaut hast ist es wirklich sehr einfach.
Gruß
Heinz


----------



## Stonie (7. Mai 2003)

hallo ihr beiden #h 

schon mal vielen Dank für die Tips #r 

Ich werde das dann mal morgen versuchen und euch dann die Erlebnisse berichten :q 

DANKE


----------



## ReneSL (8. Mai 2003)

Moin Moin 

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit dem Teil.Habe es zurück 

geschickt! Das Neue ist z.zeit in Norgeeinsatz und&nbsp;leistet dort gute Dienste. 

Gruß Rene SL :g


----------



## Stonie (8. Mai 2003)

ich bin ja sehr gespannt #t 

werde das heute abend versuchen :q 

sollte das klappen, kommt dann morgen die frage aller fragen....:g 

wieviele batterien nehmt ihr denn für 14 tage mit nach Norge?

Thanks schon mal an alle Helfer


----------



## heinzi (8. Mai 2003)

Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren wieviele Batterien man für eine Woche benötigt. Ich denke ich werde das Gerät etwa 6-8 Stunden am Tag im Einsatz haben. Hier ist Erfahrung gefragt.#h


----------



## Stonie (8. Mai 2003)

nur 6-8 Stunden? ;+ 

fährst du nicht zum fischen rauf :q


----------



## wodibo (8. Mai 2003)

Nehmt Euch Akkus und ein Ladegerät mit - ist auf Dauer billiger :m


----------



## Fischbox (9. Mai 2003)

MOIN!!#h 
Wie wodibo das schon geschrieben hat- kauf dir 2 Satz Akkus und ein Ladegerät das ist auf Dauer billiger und die Akkus kannst Du ja auch noch für andere Sachen benutzen. 
Während der eine Satz lädt, bist du mit dem anderen auf See. 

Ganz wichtig!!!!:m Außerdem hast Du noch einen dritten Satz normale Batterien als Reserve für den Notfall an Bord.


----------



## heinzi (9. Mai 2003)

Ihr habt recht. Akkus sind wirklich am sinnvollsten. Dann werde ich mal Akkus kaufen + Ladegerät. Gibt es eigentlich spezielle Akkus für solche Geräte?


----------



## Stonie (9. Mai 2003)

guten morgen#h 

also schon mal vielen Dank für die super Tips :m 

Wo kann ich denn jetzt 2xAkku plus Ladegerät kaufen für das Nav12 ;+ 

die normalen Batterien werd ich finden im Laden :q 

Dann hab ich das gestern mal versucht und siehe da...

unter freiem Himmel hab ich 5 oder 6 so scharze Balken bekommen (Satelliten?) und dann konnte ich mit 2mal auf WPT drücken sogar den Punkt speichern :z :z :z 

naja ich war leider zu Fuß unterwegs, deswegen konnte ich dann nur im Umkreis von so 100 Meter wieder mit WPT speichern, war wohl etwas zu eng alles.

Muß ich am WE nochmals versuchen....

Neue Frage:
----------------

Wenn ich Koordinaten habe, wie gebe ich die denn ein und kann dann sagen, so jetzt bring mich bitte dahin?

Neue Frage2:
-----------------

Bei "Go to WayPoint" blink der dann irgendwie, aber es sind keine Pfeile auf dem Display, sonder nur so ne Art Kreuz. Ist das der einzigste Richtungsweiser?;+ ;+ 

Ganz liebe Grüße
aus dem von Hagel leicht beschädigtem München


----------



## Klausi (9. Mai 2003)

So schlimm bei Euch ?


----------



## bitti (9. Mai 2003)

Moin,


@Stoni:
Die Akkus kannst Du in jedem Mediamarkt kaufen. Ich hab meine erst vor 4 Wochen in dem in der Boschetsrieder-Str. gekauft. Nimm die mit der höchsten Kapazität. Sind aber nicht billig. Du brauchst auch noch ein entsprechendes Ladegerät. 
:q 

Gruß


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. Mai 2003)

Kauf Dir am besten Friwo Accus 2000mAh NI-MH. Waren erst Testsieger in irgendeiner Zeitschrift. Kannst Sie günstig bei Ebay schiessen. Habe meine um 8€ ersteigert ( 4 Stück)! Bin sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## Stonie (9. Mai 2003)

@Klausi

Also das war gestern fast wie 1984  

teilweise so groß wie Tennisbälle....Scheiß Hagel....

@bitti

Super, dann schau ich das mal in der boschetsrieder an #6 
Ladegerät gibt es da auch oder?

@Belly

dann versuch ich das mal bei eBay :z 

@all

kann mir denn noch jemand die beiden Fragen beantworten zum Nav12 an sich?

Thanks


----------



## bitti (9. Mai 2003)

@stonie:

jo, passende Ladegeräte gibts da auch.
Die Straße ist übrigens die Drygalskie-Allee (nähe Boschetsrieder :q). 
Naja, fast auf Anhieb richtig gehabt.

Gruß


----------



## Stonie (9. Mai 2003)

danke :q 

für das Nav12 sollte ich dann 8 Akkus kaufen, ein Ladegerät und dann eben noch ein paar ersatz-baterien....

hast du denn auch das Nav12?


----------



## Stonie (9. Mai 2003)

dann werde ich mir mal die akkus zulegen und dann mal an das testen rangehen :q 

hab ja noch ein paar tage zeit um das zu verstehen.....


----------



## ReneSL (9. Mai 2003)

Moin Moin 

Die Akkus haben nur eine spanung von 1,2V sind daduch schnell alle. Gerade das Lowrance&nbsp; verbraucht die Akkus sehr schnell.Ich habe mir auch bei Ebay die Akkus gekauft 8 mal 2000 und ein Ladegerät mit vier 1800 . Einsatz Akkus halten bei mir ca. 2 Std. ob&nbsp; mun 1800 oder 2000 kein unterschied zumerken. Auf Deine zwei fragen gib es eine antwort&nbsp;&nbsp; *Bedinungsanleitung lesen.. :q :q :m*

Gruß Rene SL:g


----------



## Stonie (9. Mai 2003)

na klasse,  wenn die Akkus nur so kurz halten, dann ist das ja auch keine sinnvolle Lösung  

Und die Bedienungsanleitung bin ich gerade schwer am durchlesen


----------



## Borgon (10. Mai 2003)

Jo ich war auch einer derjenigen  die dieses Global Nav12 bestellt haben.Aber der Energieverbrauch ist unverschämt hoch,mal angenommen man will von frühs bis spät auf´m Wasser bleiben sollte man am besten gleich zwei dutzent Akkus dafür mitnehmen:e.Also ich hatte das Ding gleich wieder zurückgeschickt und mir für ein paar Euro mehr was Vernünftiges gekauft.Bei ´nem modernen GPS-Handy halten die Akkus bedeutend länger #h


----------



## bitti (10. Mai 2003)

Hi,

@Stonie:
bei meinem Eagle Map Guide gibts ne Sparfunktion. Sollte es bei Deinem auch geben. Ist die an und auch die Beleuchtung ausgeschalten, halten die Akkus schon ne Weile. Nur keine Panik 

Gruß


----------



## Kunze (10. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Bei meinem Garmin GPS 12 gibt`s den Modus STROMSPAREN.

Ich lasse mich zur Stelle führen und schalte dann das GPS aus.

Am Ende der Drift wieder anschalten. Ehe der Motor läuft und 

man sich versichert hat, daß alle im Boot wieder fahrbereit sind, 

ist das Gerät wieder einsatzfähig.

So kommt man mit einer Akkufüllung ein ganzes Stück hin. #h


----------



## Tiffy (10. Mai 2003)

Ich schließe meine Geräte immer an die Bootsbatterie an. Geht prima und Sorgen mit der Stromversorgung hat man auch nicht. So ein Anschlusskabel ist auch nicht teurer wie 3 Accusätze und ein vernünftiges Ladegerät....


----------



## Clint Bestword (10. Mai 2003)

Warum die ganze Aufregung über die Stromversorgung?
Ich habe das anders gelöst. In einem Baumarkt kaufte ich mir vor einiger Zeit eine Energiestation (Fa.. Einhell, 12 V, 50 A).
Daran schließe ich mein GPS (Garmin 76) und mein Echolot (Lowrance X 91) an.
Alles schön verpackt in einem Transportkasten.
Wenn gewünscht, dann stelle ich mal ein Photo ins Board.

Die Energiestation wird einmal in der Woche aufgeladen. Das GPS ist während der Ausfahrten ständig im Betrieb. Nur so läßt sich über die Trackaufzeichnung die Drift aufzeichnen.
Erforderlich sind allerdings die entsprechenden Daten-/Stromkabel.
Am Abend werden die Daten vom GPS auf das Notebook übertragen.
Mit der Software Fugawi 3 lassen sich die Daten gut bearbeiten.


----------



## holk (10. Mai 2003)

Ich hab das Global Nav 12 letzte Woche in Norge getestet für mich sehr leicht zu bedienen, robust und hat all dass was ich zum fischen brauche. Ich bin in der Woche mit 4 Sätzen "normalen"Energizer Industrial Alkaline hingekommen.

Gruß holk


----------



## Stonie (10. Mai 2003)

@all

also nun bin ich völlig verwirrt  

Akkus und Ladegerät, Batterien usw usw usw 

Und ich bin gerade dabei, die Funktionen des Nav12 zu erlernen und darum kann ich noch nicht an Strom sparen denken :q 

Also jetzt weiß ich aber mal wirklich garnicht was ich machen soll...

Ich fische am Tag schon so 12 Stunden und nachdem ich das GPS noch nicht gut bedienen kann, kann ich auch nicht einschätzen, wie lange ich es am Tag nutze;+ 

....oh oh oh .....


----------



## Stonie (10. Mai 2003)

@andreas


naja ich wollte mir auch folgendes zulegen:

3 Sätze Akkus plus Ladegerät und dann eben noch 3 Sätze normale Batterien...#t  Sollte doch reichen für 17 Tage...

Naja und wenn ich das nächste Woche habe, dann sollte ich endlich mal richtig anfangen das Nav12 zu erlernen....

Da werde ich aber dann ganz sicher noch mal deine Hilfe brauchen, auch wenn ich die Bedienungsanleitung studieren werde:q 

Danke schon jetzt mal:m


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Mai 2003)

Pass aber auf dass beim Wechseln der Batterien kein Salzwasser in das Gehäuse gelangt:r  Ich hab einen Bleigelakku wie für das Echolot und hab das GPS die ganze Woche am Romsdalfjord angehabt ohne dass ich das Teil nachladen musste. Stromkabel für Zigarettenanzünder war bei mir mit dabei, Steckbuchse war  allerdings erforderlich#h


----------



## Stonie (11. Mai 2003)

@ossipeter

danke für den Tip beim Wechsel der Batterien#6 

Wie lange hattest du das GPS denn am Tag an?

Hab ihr denn auch hinter Sekken auf Grund geangelt???


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Mai 2003)

Das GPS ist den ganzen Tag von z.T. 6.oo Uhr früh bis Nachmittag und abend nochmals an gewesen. Mein X 91-Akku (derselbe) hatte da am 3. Tag schon mal um Nachladen gebeten.  Wichtig ist, immer mal nach dem Ladezustand des Akkus über das Menü nachzuschauen. Dein "Sekken-Grund" ist mir nicht geläufig, ich glaub wir haben da leider nicht gefischt. Ich schau mal auf der mir zu Verfüügung stehenden karte nach. hast evtl. GPS-Daten?


----------



## Stonie (14. Mai 2003)

@ossipeter

du hast schon auch das Nav12 oder?

Was kostet denn so ein X91-Akkumit Ladegerät

Wegen Sekken, GPS-Daten kann ich dir besorgen, zur Hand hab ich leider keine 

Aber schau mal in den Romsdalfjord Teil 1 (Sekken ab Seite 2)


----------

